# Golf tournament tommoro



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello everyone. I am playing in a tournament tommoro. It is a small course only par 65. Anyone have any tips to stay clam and play my best?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

The best thing you can do is not put too much pressure on yourself.

You need to make sure you are going to enjoy yourself regardless of how you play.

If you dont have fun then there isnt a lot of point in playing.

Have a good time.


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have no idea how you would be a clam, but just a fitz said, enjoy yourself. I find that if I have a good disposition when I step on the course I do so much better..


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

Doby45 said:


> I have no idea how you would be a clam, but just a fitz said, enjoy yourself. I find that if I have a good disposition when I step on the course I do some much better..



LOL I meant to say calm not clam. haha


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Whew, cause being a clam would SUCK. I mean how would you swing a club?  Just enjoy yourself regardless of how you play and I think you will see that you play better.


----------



## gtballer (Apr 9, 2007)

Try visualizing yourself hitting the ball well. It helps me and when your on the course focus on the game as much as possible and don't let your mind wonder everywhere.

www.carballic.com/golf


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

well the tournament was today. I shot 2 over on the front (leading). Then I choked.....I went on to shoot 9 over on the back ....sigh........


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Chivas said:


> well the tournament was today. I shot 2 over on the front (leading). Then I choked.....I went on to shoot 9 over on the back ....sigh........


I bet you were concentrating on your score to protect it...

Did you change your normal shot making attitude?

I have done this, shot a great front nine, checked my score then shot like a monkey with one arm on the back nine because I was playing 'conservatively'.


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

In watching the Golf Channel last night that very issue came up. It was discussed how the best golfers in the world will not change the normal playing style regardless of their score. A golfer that has gotten in an awesome front nine due to playing aggressive should maintain that same play mentality on the back nine. The same holds true for conservative play. I mean look at Zack at the Masters. He never once went for a par five in two, it was his game plan and he stuck with it and we saw the results. I mean the guy was -10 on par fives.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't forget to bring a few light snacks. A banana, granola bar, maybe a PB&J, and water.


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

well I used to snap hook the ball on alot of my shots. This year I fixed it though. On the front nine the ball went straight. Once I got to the back the dreaded snap hook came back. Anyone know a way to counter this or get rid of it?


----------

